# leopard gecko eating sand



## Bloodletting (Aug 29, 2009)

Just curious, our leopard gecko has been eating sand. He is lethargic and not eating crickets. Any ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Ts are #1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I would take him to the vet he may die from impaction. what sand do you use?


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 30, 2009)

I've never had one of those but I've seen some lizards purposefully swallow pebbles, esp. Alligator lizards I've had.  I just read that some lizards swallow pebbles to aid in digestion, like a gizzard does for a bird.  I don't know if those swallow pebbles to aid in digestion but it seems like sand grains would be too small, ....if this has anything to do with the problem.  Might be a good idea to do a search about pebbles and your lizard and see if you find anything.


----------



## bliss (Aug 30, 2009)

bearded dragons will do this too - your lizard may have a calcium/nutrient deficiency and often times they will lick or eat sand (or other surrounding objects) to acquire the nutrients they need.  

if your lizard is eating sand, that would be my first guess.. a nutrient deficiency.  and if your sand isn't very fine grain sand, such as calci-sand, there is an increased chance your lizard could die of a stomach impaction, sort of a 'double-trouble' situation with lizards. 

are you using any supplements with this lizard?  what kind of sand are you using? 

-dan


----------



## Ariel (Aug 30, 2009)

I would have to say it sounds like he's impacted. this happened to our bearded. take him to a vet and get rid of the sand!


----------



## blazetown (Aug 31, 2009)

Calci-sand is great because if your lizard does have a calcium deficiency he can just munch some substrate. My brothers leopard gecko eats sand and he has for years...not that frequently mind you. My bro also isn't a very good reptile keeper so I assume it's a calcium deficiency that causes him to eat the sub.


----------



## LeilaNami (Sep 14, 2009)

blazetown said:


> Calci-sand is great because if your lizard does have a calcium deficiency he can just munch some substrate. My brothers leopard gecko eats sand and he has for years...not that frequently mind you. My bro also isn't a very good reptile keeper so I assume it's a calcium deficiency that causes him to eat the sub.


The substrate Calci-sand is dangerous to use as it increases the risk of impaction!  The calcium carbonate used to fortify the sand clumps when wet and what is the digestive tract? Wet.  If using sand, make sure it's a fine-grained sand.  Leopard geckos do eat some substrate but if he's lethargic and not eating, a vet is definitely needed.


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Sep 14, 2009)

This is why I keep my leo on dry paper towels and just dust his food with calcium powder at every other feeding. I'm just not comfortable with putting him on any substrate, apart from the moist coconut fiber in his humid hide. In any case I think you now have no choice than to consult a vet, now!


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Sep 15, 2009)

hi guys, 

just got a leoapard gecko too and heard about sand being bad for them,.. 

sorry for hijacking this thread but after reading all replies,. so is fine sand grain ok for them or totall no sand at all? im confused now and will definately find it funny to keep my gecko without sub as im a scorpion guy and use to seeing sub! haha 

please advise whats the best for my leo gecko , 3-4 mths old.


----------



## theanimalbin (Sep 16, 2009)

Sand is somewhat dangerous if your leopard gecko has a calcium deficiency. Then again there are others that wont eat it. It all depends. 

But yes, that is almost 100% impaction. If you don't go to the vet, it will die. Put him/her on paper towels.


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Sep 16, 2009)

hmm... guys.. can someone share how the st up shall be like then with paper towels? i always thought they could be kept on sand.. guess im wrong.. :8o :wall:


----------



## LeilaNami (Sep 16, 2009)

Scorpfanatic said:


> hmm... guys.. can someone share how the st up shall be like then with paper towels? i always thought they could be kept on sand.. guess im wrong.. :8o :wall:


As I posted in your other thread, they CAN be kept on sand but it needs to be a fine-grained natural sand.  You are right they can be kept on sand but it needs to be the right kind.  I would wait until yours is a little bigger though.


----------



## JC (Sep 20, 2009)

Remove the sand. Take him to a vet.


----------

